# Garage in winter



## Dw27 (15 Aug 2021)

Hi all,

I've been getting my garage workshop set up quite nicely for the last wee while now, but as the temperature is starting to dip I'm thinking ahead towards winter. 

My garage is in a row of four, constructed with a single skin of brick with some stramit board on the roof, it has no power to it nor is there any half decent way to get any as my house is a bit away from it. 

I'm not too fussed about the lack of power as I plan to do all my work by hand and also use rechargeable lights when the darker nights draw in. 

My question is really to ask whether anyone in the same situation is able to use their garage in the depths of winter. 
Is the garage usable? How much does the cold affect the timber? 

I was thinking of getting a calor gas fire to take the sting out the coldness but I realise that could bring its own problems regarding ventilation and fire risks. 

Any feedback or info would be appreciated, thanks everyone!


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2021)

Anything that burns gas like calour gas fires will also produce dampness, you need an indirect gas heater to prevent this.


----------



## Dw27 (15 Aug 2021)

Spectric said:


> Anything that burns gas like calour gas fires will also produce dampness, you need an indirect gas heater to prevent this.


I definitely do not want to introduce any moisture! Thanks for that! 

An indirect gas heater as in central heating?


----------



## Bristol_Rob (15 Aug 2021)

You could consider a diesel generator to power everything (lighting & heating) when you want it.


----------



## Rorschach (16 Aug 2021)

I suspect you have plenty of ventilation to use a gas fire in a garage of that type. I run a paraffin heater in mine and the small gaps around the edges of the door stop any issues with moisture.


----------



## Dw27 (16 Aug 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> You could consider a diesel generator to power everything (lighting & heating) when you want it.


I was considering a generator before when lighting was my only issue but I don't want the noise to attract the wrong kind of attention.


----------



## Dw27 (16 Aug 2021)

Rorschach said:


> I suspect you have plenty of ventilation to use a gas fire in a garage of that type. I run a paraffin heater in mine and the small gaps around the edges of the door stop any issues with moisture.


There are 2 vents at the back of the garage and of course the door isn't airtight so hopefully that would be enough. 
How does the paraffin heater react with all the sawdust in the air? 
What are the fumes like from the heater?


----------



## Rorschach (16 Aug 2021)

Dw27 said:


> There are 2 vents at the back of the garage and of course the door isn't airtight so hopefully that would be enough.
> How does the paraffin heater react with all the sawdust in the air?
> What are the fumes like from the heater?



Well I try and minimise the sawdust in the air, nothing to do with the heater of course.
No fumes once it has started, bit of smoke on the ignition cycle. 
Gas would be even better I am sure. 

If you are only using the garage sporadically though then I have an even better solution, get yourself a heated jacket/gillet, they work very well to keep you warm. I've got a USB heated gillet and I love it, really good way to keep warm in the winter.


----------



## Dw27 (16 Aug 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Well I try and minimise the sawdust in the air, nothing to do with the heater of course.
> No fumes once it has started, bit of smoke on the ignition cycle.
> Gas would be even better I am sure.
> 
> If you are only using the garage sporadically though then I have an even better solution, get yourself a heated jacket/gillet, they work very well to keep you warm. I've got a USB heated gillet and I love it, really good way to keep warm in the winter.


I'll definitely give the gillet a try! I didn't know you could buy that, could come in handy for the golf as well. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Jameshow (16 Aug 2021)

How about a wood burning has bottle stove. 

Uses up waste wood most of the vapours will be drawn up the chimney. 

Does take a little while to heat up though. 

Cheers James


----------



## Doug B (16 Aug 2021)

If money is no object then these are getting good reviews, it would do your lighting & a small heater with no noise,moisture or fumes





Festool SYS-PST1500LiHP240V 240V Portable Electric PowerStation


The Festool SYS-PST 1500 Li HP 240V 205722 is a mobile power supply for operating mains-powered machines and charging battery packs with mains voltage. The SYS-PowerStation provides power. Even where there would otherwise be none.




www.ffx.co.uk


----------



## recipio (16 Aug 2021)

I have a woodburning stove and its more useful for disposing of rubbish than anything else. It takes a while to heat up and all the heat seems to accumulate under the roof. I also don't like locking up the shed in the evening with a fire going in the stove. ( Its all in the head . I know  ) A paraffin heater is probably your best bet and you can buy refined paraffin which doesn't smell.


----------



## Illy (16 Aug 2021)

Keis do heated motorcycle garments, including gilets and sleeved fleeces. They are well reviewed and can be used with a battery pack. Not cheap but a game changer, my wife loves hers and I borrow it when I can.

On the building front try and get some insulation up on the walls and doors, otherwise you'll just be heating the open air. It made a massive difference to my brick garage. Get something on the floor as well so you aren't standing on concrete.


----------



## Dw27 (16 Aug 2021)

Some great suggestions! Thanks!

Hopefully I can get some insulation up on the walls for a reasonable price (not likely the now of course) and I'm planning to get rubber mats for the floor.


----------



## Spectric (16 Aug 2021)

Dw27 said:


> An indirect gas heater as in central heating?


Any system that does not burn the gas to provide direct heat, central heating is one example but a bit ott for your needs, another system is the radiant tube heater or any heater that has a flue. Another idea is a small woodburner with a flue to the outside, they are dry heat.


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Aug 2021)

As your garage is in a row of four you might/possibly should consult with the other owners before putting in any sort of heating ,could be a problem with their and your insurance company's when/if the worst happens and you burn the lot down  .


----------



## undergroundhunter (17 Aug 2021)

I use a diesel night heater designed for camper vans in mine, I run it on red diesel so it's super cheap to run, the power comes from a 12v car battery so no mains power needed. The 8kw version heats my 24'x13' garage from 2° to 16° odd in about 30 mins on full power. I only bought it last December so it's still relatively new but it works a treat and there is no excessive moisture as the combustion air and the heated air are kept separate.


----------



## Austin Branson (17 Aug 2021)

+1 for diesel heater. Eberspacher make them, and I think there’s a British version. They are installed in a lot of BT vans. Do you know anyone in BT?
Austin


----------



## Dw27 (17 Aug 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> As your garage is in a row of four you might/possibly should consult with the other owners before putting in any sort of heating ,could be a problem with their and your insurance company's when/if the worst happens and you burn the lot down  .


Very good point!


undergroundhunter said:


> I use a diesel night heater designed for camper vans in mine, I run it on red diesel so it's super cheap to run, the power comes from a 12v car battery so no mains power needed. The 8kw version heats my 24'x13' garage from 2° to 16° odd in about 30 mins on full power. I only bought it last December so it's still relatively new but it works a treat and there is no excessive moisture as the combustion air and the heated air are kept separate.


That sounds like a good idea, I'll have a look into that!


----------



## Dw27 (17 Aug 2021)

Austin Branson said:


> +1 for diesel heater. Eberspacher make them, and I think there’s a British version. They are installed in a lot of BT vans. Do you know anyone in BT?
> Austin


We use the same ones in the railway vans, pretty good heaters and heats the van up quickly.


----------



## Stevekane (18 Aug 2021)

My chum has just fitted a cheap chinese “Erberspacer” in his boat and is extreamly pleased with it. He thought it was very well made and was super cheap too, 
Check out Amazon for them as Im sure thats where he bought it.
I know there will be all sorts of safety/insurance/moral concerns,,but each to his own,,,
Steve


----------



## Spectric (18 Aug 2021)

Another good brand is Webasto Group - Provider for Original Equipment & Customized Solutions and whatever brand you look at, you will get the 24 volt versions cheaper because they are used in commercials and not a luxury item for a motorhome or boat.


----------



## Dw27 (18 Aug 2021)

Thanks for that!


----------

